# Pacers @ Spurs



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Did anybody else catch that game ? Hedo stepped up alot especialy the 3 to put it into OT.And what about the last seconds pacers got the rebound but caled the time out right at the buzzer and Spurs won!


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Yes, I had the oportunity to be in the SBC Center. 


That was one helluva game. The Spurs had way too many TO's and they were missing Manu, but they still played great win it came down to the line. The Pacers are a very good team. If they had a PG, they would be very very very dangerous.

As far as the last play, you obviously can't call a time out if you don't have possesion of the ball. Artest lost the ball, and fumbled it some more, then picked it up, then called a time out, with .4 seconds left on the clock, but the officials waved it off. The bottom line is that you have to have possession of the ball to call a time out.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

I've only seen the highlights of it, but it looked like a great game. That was a beautiful play by Hedo Turkoglu to send the game to OT. It takes a cool hand to pump-fake, dribble, and then shoot the 3 in that situation with the clock running out.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

haha nice sig Nevus.

The Pacers have been playing great basketball of late. They beat the Mavs and took the hottest team in basketball to Overtime.

If Indiana makes it to the Finals it could be very interesting against a non-shaq opponent.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

I would love to have a Spurs/Pacers finals, just to spite the people who are always complaining that defense is boring and bad for the NBA. Battle of the defensive titans. They are two complete teams with great teamwork and strong inside games.

Duncan vs. JO, Bowen and Ginobili vs. Artest and Harrington... those would be great matchups to watch over 7 games.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Nevus</b>!
> I would love to have a Spurs/Pacers finals, just to spite the people who are always complaining that defense is boring and bad for the NBA.


:clap:

I feel the same way. :yes:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> If Indiana makes it to the Finals it could be very interesting against a non-shaq opponent.


Sacramento could beat them. ( even without CWebb).


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

The Pacers made me sick that game. Reggie was open god knows how many ****ing times and the post players jack up shots through double and triple teams. When Reggie finally got the ball near the end of regulation he made that huge three. The Pacers need better ball movement. That game should've been the Pacers, Spurs were lucky.

*PS- I am a Spurs fan.


----------



## chiuondis (Oct 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Nevus</b>!
> I would love to have a Spurs/Pacers finals, just to spite the people who are always complaining that defense is boring and bad for the NBA. Battle of the defensive titans. They are two complete teams with great teamwork and strong inside games.
> 
> Duncan vs. JO, Bowen and Ginobili vs. Artest and Harrington... those would be great matchups to watch over 7 games.



wont happen... NETS NETS NETS


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

> wont happen... NETS NETS NETS


I predicted before the season started that the Pacers would win the East, and I'm not changing it right now. The Pacers are more talented and more complete. They don't have to rely on getting fastbreak opportunities to score.

I will be so glad to not have to watch the Nets in the Finals again.  I can't stand all that ugly hacking and grabbing that they do, or their smug overconfidence.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Hedo made some real big shots. When the first one went in right before OT, I was casually looking at the game on LP and then it went in and I was like Oh baby.

That was definitely a good game to watch. The way the Spurs are playing now with Parker being more aggressive they are fun to watch, at least more so than the Rockets who are killing basketball with their dreadful play. 

Oh yeah throw the Hawks into that mix as well.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

The Hawks performance against the Jazz kind of downplays what the lakers did to the Hawks the other night.

Looks like we have this year's doormat. Your Atlanta Hawks.


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

To me, the best part of that play was the dribble after his pump-fake. He was so composed, it was awesome.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Hedo - He Do!

I've beed dogging Hedo all season, but I will admit that he played great last night. I've definitely gained some confidence in him now, but I'll probably lose it the next time he plays bad. 

I don't know how the Spurs got lucky in this game. They made the big plays, and in the end, the Pacers didn't.


----------

